# Labor Day Sales @ Primary Arms



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good deals on ALG ACT triggers and then some::clapping::

On sale now at Primary Arms

I snagged an ACT,and a Radical Firearms 10.5 upper,.just because I liked the barrel and receiver extension from earlier this month
I had to call and wine a bit,minus the "h". The discount has since been corrected to not allow it though anymore,but mine went through.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Both orders have shipped/are ready for carrier Pick Up


----------

